# Okie Noodling Tournament



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I took my girlfriend Saturday to the 13th annual Okie Noodling tournament and it was a blast. Never seen anything like it.Thought you guys might like to see some of the pics of the flatheads that were broght in. Hopefully they show up on the post. We also got a chance to meet many of the guys from mudcats. Kat daddy placed 2nd in the tournament and Marion got 3rd. Scooter would have placed 7th but only the to 6 got prizes and his was a 49.3 lber. The winner was a 71 lber which was crazy to see in person. Some of the guys let us take pics with there fish.

Jessica with marion and his 53lber 








Jessica with a 46 lber








With Kat Daddy 








Tournament winner (71 lbs) 
















Scooter 








Marion


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I watch that show alot. That is awesome.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

it was a lot of fun. I cant wait to go back to it next year. It is worth the trip


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats cool


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - the winning fish is somethin' serious!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

There were over 100 people that registered in the tournament. Was a natural division, under 18, and womens category. Id say 70-80 fish were brought in and atleast 13 fish i can remember were 50lbs or better. I had no idea this was such a big event. The winner recieved 2 grand


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Very cool pics, I'm a fan of the show. BTW, very cool girlfriend for being up for holding big catfish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great pictures of monster flat heads! Looks like a fun contest for sure.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's good they have all the different catagories... keeps every one interested. those are some big flatheads.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like a blast! i enjoy the show, bet it was fun to see them in person


----------



## Maulwalker (May 20, 2011)

Great pics. My buddy and I went up for the 3rd or 4th tournament and it wasn't nearly that big. Are the weigh-ins still held at Bob's Pig Shop in Pauls Valley?

When we went, the guys from the Okie Noodling video, like Dave Baggett, were the big stars. I guess their 15 minutes is up, and the Mudcats characters are the stars.

Looking forward to making it up for another one sometime. Glad y'all had a good time.


----------

